# Distributor problems....



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

If i broke my Distributor, then my car would run like shit right??? If the Crank Position sensor went haywire....then my engine wouldnt know what to do...it would still run though cus the actual distributor still turns and gets spark and fuel...im just getting a TON fuel...and it runs like crap....this would cause this no????? Im thinkg this would cause this.....any suggestions would be helpful. i suppose i could try unplugging the harness on the casing...and seeing if it runs any different...????? If it doesnt then that would mean the ECU isnt getting a signal on the Crankshaft????? SOund about right guys?????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The crank position sensor sends signals to the ECU for determining when to fire the fuel injectors and make ignition timing changes according to RPM.

If you unplug the sensor harness, the motor will not run.

If you suspect a bad sensor, try the following procedure:


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

k, ill try that...thanks man...any othe tips would be great!


----------

